# Chattahoochee/Chestatee WMA Rifle hunt



## Timberman (Sep 19, 2017)

Who all's going? I'll be up there a couple of days. Time to get em!

Weather looks hot though.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 19, 2017)

I'll be there. Took the whole week off work and told my wife I'll be in the woods for 7 days!


----------



## Timberman (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice! Have you scouted much? I've been a couple of times found sign each time. However I'm betting the hurricane knocked some acorns down and changed things.


----------



## Low Gap (Sep 19, 2017)

*Hooch bear hunt*

I will be camped at Low Gap.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 19, 2017)

Timberman said:


> Nice! Have you scouted much? I've been a couple of times found sign each time. However I'm betting the hurricane knocked some acorns down and changed things.



Yea, I've done a fair bit of scouting on Chattahoochee. It's pretty hard to narrow down a spot though because there seems to be sign everywhere. Not a bad problem to have I guess haha. Seems like the wildlife openings planted with sourgum have been getting the most traffic the last month or 2 but all the fresh scat has been increasingly made up of acorns. No surprise there.

My strategy for the hunt is to get way back in the middle of nowhere the day before and hunt my way back towards the road for the next few days. Wifey is gonna meet me at the road when I get there and I'm gonna put her on a wildlife opening for the last 2 days so she can hunt without the suffering of a back country trip haha.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 19, 2017)

I know the road at the top of the WMA on the Unicoi side is still closed because of the hurricane, not sure about the other roads.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 19, 2017)

Yeah I was gonna ask how the roads look. I'm hunting on Chestatee.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 19, 2017)

Hunted it this past weekend.  The number trees down on Chestatee is significant.  Even roads are open, w/ch I assume will be limited,  the fallen trees & limbs makes getting in & out really difficult having to climb over or under them.  The leaf litter also makes walking  secondary trails in the dark harder, as it easier to misread and take a wrong turn.  

 The trees, limbs, leaf litter, make finding & reading sign a challenge.   I had a sow and three cubs come by Sunday morning.  They grazed a whole hillside on fallen acorns and limbs with acorns.  










Other than hunting known trails or gaps funneling movement,  don't know how to target them with the abundance of food on the ground. 

Good luck next week.  I plan to be taking vacation also in hopes of taking my first bear.


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll be going for a couple of day hunts.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll probably hunt Saturday, I'll be in a white 4 door Chevy. I haven't hunted chatahoochee in several years, I didn't even know they had this early bear rifle hunt. I know just where I'm going without scouting.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 20, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> I'll probably hunt Saturday, I'll be in a white 4 door Chevy. I haven't hunted chatahoochee in several years, I didn't even know they had this early bear rifle hunt. I know just where I'm going without scouting.



Give me a shout if you want to team up. I'll be there also, trying to get my 10 year old her first bear. Been close the past 2 yr, she can handle her rifle better now so keeping fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll be on Chattahoochee, at least the first couple days. Found a few ridges with decent sign. If anyone needs help dragging, hit me up.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 20, 2017)

I realize that Chestnut Oaks aren't the acorn of first choice, but the amount of nuts on the ground in some places is amazing.  Really is like walking on marbles.  Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 20, 2017)

jbogg said:


> I realize that Chestnut Oaks aren't the acorn of first choice, but the amount of nuts on the ground in some places is amazing.  Really is like walking on marbles.  Good luck to all and be safe.



Not only acorns, but twigs, limbs, etc. brought down by hurricane Irma will make spot and stalking very difficult in places.  I hung a stand on a ridge between two white oak hollers this weekend and I realized I won't be quietly sneaking to my stand and chances are, I'll hear anything coming my way long before it gets to me.  Lots of debris on the ground.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll be there


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll be out there this weekend. I'll be hunting, so none of you are allowed to text me and ask me for help! If you need help, I'll be glad to send you Buckman's number.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 20, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> Give me a shout if you want to team up. I'll be there also, trying to get my 10 year old her first bear. Been close the past 2 yr, she can handle her rifle better now so keeping fingers crossed!!!



Sure thing, do you know where your going?


----------



## Timberman (Sep 20, 2017)

So for the most part have the main roads been cleared?

Jbogg that's what I'm thinking...acorns everywhere.


----------



## Kochd79 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll be on my place about 2 miles SW as the crow flies from Chestatee. Hoping you guys drive them my way.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm gona go but may be what I ran into Sunday evening, a mess. Oak timber is torn to pieces in places.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 20, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Sure thing, do you know where your going?



Well, I did... Lol

Daughter now has a soccer game scheduled Saturday at 10:30, so it'll be early afternoon before we can go. I'm PM you then and see what's happening..


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 20, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> Well, I did... Lol
> 
> Daughter now has a soccer game scheduled Saturday at 10:30, so it'll be early afternoon before we can go. I'm PM you then and see what's happening..



Ok, if I have service, I'm just going to still hunt an area I have in mind, if I don't find any sign, I'll be off to the lake.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 20, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Ok, if I have service, I'm just going to still hunt an area I have in mind, if I don't find any sign, I'll be off to the lake.



10-4. The lake sounds fun too! But by the time I get there you'll probably need some help dragging. I'll bring the sled!


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 21, 2017)

I will be going to Chestatee to hunt Saturday, got my spot marked on GPS.  Same area I saw one and missed one!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 21, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> 10-4. The lake sounds fun too! But by the time I get there you'll probably need some help dragging. I'll bring the sled!



If I shoot a bear where I'm going, I'll be packing it out. What are the rules on packing one out? Don't you have to bring the head , and sex identification.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 21, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> If I shoot a bear where I'm going, I'll be packing it out. What are the rules on packing one out? Don't you have to bring the head , and sex identification.




The past few I've killed I packed out the head and hide in one bag and the meat in another. The dnr guy was ok with that, and he pulled a tooth to send it off for aging. they like the hide so they can measure it for estimated weight.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 21, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> The past few I've killed I packed out the head and hide in one bag and the meat in another. The dnr guy was ok with that, and he pulled a tooth to send it off for aging. they like the hide so they can measure it for estimated weight.



Gotcha


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 21, 2017)

You must have the head, hide, and might want to keep the claws for yourself. The head and hide adds considerable weight to a pack out. Could add as much as an additional 30-75 lbs depending on the size of the bear.


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 23, 2017)

Heard a shot @11:45.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 23, 2017)

Hadn't heard any shots round me. Saw a 75# or so about 840.  Nothing since.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 23, 2017)

It was a bust for me this morning. I set out on a hunch, and hit a big bench I had never been to before. I had spotted several big bears at both the bottom and the top over the last several weeks, so I hit the bench in the middle thinking it was part of their travel route and likely a good place to catch one. 

Wrong.

Nothing but red oaks, pines, maple, sourwood, and chestnut oaks. There was a little deer feeding sign and some deer tracks and trails, but in terms of bear or hog sign, it was deader than a door nail. The deadest place I have been in weeks. No bear trails, droppings (new or old), paw prints in the leaves. Literally no sign whatsoever. I messed up this a.m. on the hunch. Might be back to deer hunt that bench, but it is one place I can forever check off my list in terms of early season bear hunting. I was out of the woods by 10:00, and went down the the river on the WMA to fish for a couple of hours before I came home. Good luck to the rest of you guys. I'll be back out there tomorrow evening!


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 23, 2017)

i shot a decent one. Tracking dog in route. Anyone wanna help drag? I'll buy the beer!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 23, 2017)

How was the woods y'all are hunting? It was a wreck the first spot I was at. Went to another and it was fairly good shape except for broke limbs. I eyed a gap from the road that I usually hunt and looked like a tornado went through it.


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 23, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> How was the woods y'all are hunting? It was a wreck the first spot I was at. Went to another and it was fairly good shape except for broke limbs. I eyed a gap from the road that I usually hunt and looked like a tornado went through it.



My favorite spot was hit & miss. Some big trees down, and some that just had the branches snapped off.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 23, 2017)

Gerrik said:


> i shot a decent one. Tracking dog in route. Anyone wanna help drag? I'll buy the beer!



Any luck?


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 24, 2017)

Tracking dog had blood for a while, and lost it at water. We trailed tiny spots of blood for almost 4 hours, and came up empty. Left my house yesterday morning @4am. Got home this morning @4am. It was a long, exciting, and frustrating day. 

I want to thank jbogg & joe Brandon. Those 2 guys were in camp eating dinner, when I came by at almost 10pm. And they immediately offered to help. Couldn't ask for nicer guys.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey man we're real sorry you didn't find your bear. Lord do I know the feeling. It was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 24, 2017)

After my daughters soccer game, we made it to the WMA about 3:00. Had an hour walk, and about 30 minutes in the hurricane had decimated an area to the point it was to big of a headache to continue with a 10 yr old... 

So we called an audible, and went to another area. Sign was only so so but by now it was getting late. Set up and made the most out of a screwed up evening. Then, heard something walking. Very steady. Not a squirrel! This is big game coming. Got daughter positioned with her 243, a bear or hog is fast approaching.... Then here he comes!!! Hearts beating, could see vegetation moving, I'm already coaching daughter what to do and to wait on my go ahead... Then I see antlers. Antlers??? Not just antlers, but a freaking Rack! Out  steps a 4.5-5.5 yr old 8 pointer. Feeding on acorns. Watched him for over 10 minutes THROUGH the scope! I've hunted Chattahoochee all bow season and this is the first deer I've seen! A legit 115"... Bear/hog only hunt, all we could do was watch!

Oh well, how often is it in the mountains do you get to watch a very mature buck in September, with the crosshairs on it's shoulder, and can do nothing about it. Definitely one for the memory book!


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll most likely be back out there, next Saturday. That ridge I was on had a TON of sign. They are moving, above 2500ft.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 25, 2017)

Saw a crap ton of bear and hog sign and alot of hogs. Shot a 125lb sow yesterday afternoon, I'll upload pics later with a story. And missed a 300+ boar at about 250 yds. I could see his tusks from that far away(3 ridges over). That one hurt cause I rushed the shot cause of how fast everything happened, it sucked to say the least.  The high areas are covered up in acorns and hogs.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 25, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=906206 this is the hog I shot with a story


----------



## Timberman (Sep 26, 2017)

*Hot and tons of blowdown*

Says it all. Checked out a new area on Chestatee. The blowdown in places is crazy. Did find decent sign in 2 gaps no bears or hogs but did see a doe.

Moving on we're hitting the Parent/Child hunt next weekend on Coopers Creek. Good luck to all!

On a side note I did manage to monkey my young buck on a 1000'+ vertical elevation climb...


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 26, 2017)

He looks wore slap out!!


----------



## Gerrik (Oct 1, 2017)

Found what was left of mine, thanks to Joe Brandon. Longer post in the 2017 Kill Thread.


----------



## TXstuckinGA (Oct 4, 2017)

In an attempt to get a good copy of a Chattahoochee WMA Map I contacted the DNR office.  When I was talking with a lady named Katey, she informed me that during "Check-in" hunts any bear killed must be brought to the Ranger Station, not field dressed, to be weighed and tagged.  I told her that I took a photo of the Bear Hunting Guidelines three weeks ago that are posted on the WMA Ranger Station at Chattahoochee, when I was camping in the area, and the posted guidelines stated that bears and deer should be field dressed.  She once again and said during Check-in hunts and only check-in hunts the bears must be brought out whole and checked.  Do any of you guys have any experience of killing a bear during a check-in rifle hunt on the WMA and checking the kill at the Ranger Station?


----------



## Timberman (Oct 4, 2017)

The rifle hunt was a sign in hunt and at least at Chestatee there wasn't anybody manning the Check station.

I don't know about check in hunts but my son and I are going on one Friday. If we kill a bear in where we're going I'm bringing it out in pieces. I haven't found anything in the regs that says it has to be whole.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 5, 2017)

I killed one on that hunt. No one was manning the Chestatee check station. I phoned in the bear. The ranger told me to leave skull and hide with processor and he would be by in a day or two and tag the bear.  You can decide what is best for you in terms of dragging the getting one out whether it be  whole or field dressed or even quartered up. You just have to have the skull and hide intact.  Report within the window and they will come to you to inspect it.


----------



## TXstuckinGA (Oct 5, 2017)

She did tell me that for normal sign in hunts that a hunter would contact DNR and set up tagging as you mentioned. However, she said that check in hunts were different because the check stations at manned and have different reqs. Just wasn’t sure and wanted to hear about all of your experiences.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Oct 6, 2017)

She is mistaken. The only reason to not field dress one would be if you thought you had one for the record books and want an official weight. All that is necessary per the regs is the hide with skull still attached.
I might be hesitant to field dress one if it was real close to the minimum weight just in case removing the guts put you under 75 lbs though. I could definitely see some wardens citing you for an underweight field dressed carcass even if it obviously would have been legal before removing the organs.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2017)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> She is mistaken. The only reason to not field dress one would be if you thought you had one for the record books and want an official weight. All that is necessary per the regs is the hide with skull still attached.
> I might be hesitant to field dress one if it was real close to the minimum weight just in case removing the guts put you under 75 lbs though. I could definitely see some wardens citing you for an underweight field dressed carcass even if it obviously would have been legal before removing the organs.



This


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 6, 2017)

I give our DNR guys a little more credit.  I believe the science is out there for the average percentage of weight loss for a bear field dressed. If you took a 72 pound field dressed carcass for check in I don't think you would have any issues.  You take a 42 pound dressed bear and you probably have had a rough day.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 5, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Give me a shout if you want to team up. I'll be there also, trying to get my 10 year old her first bear. Been close the past 2 yr, she can handle her rifle better now so keeping fingers crossed!!!


Hello reading different post on here and It seems that you somewhat know where the bears hide I've been hunting the wma for a few years just one weekend a year and I have seen 1 just looking for a friend to team up and get a few down that knows the area I will be up opening weekend let me know if you guys have room for one or two more in camp I've got a ton of good deer stories not too many bear yet my numbers 7708565068 let's talk more I wanna get a nice bear just don't really know where to start. Game in that area seems scarce in general


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 5, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> Hello reading different post on here and It seems that you somewhat know where the bears hide I've been hunting the wma for a few years just one weekend a year and I have seen 1 just looking for a friend to team up and get a few down that knows the area I will be up opening weekend let me know if you guys have room for one or two more in camp I've got a ton of good deer stories not too many bear yet my numbers 7708565068 let's talk more I wanna get a nice bear just don't really know where to start. Game in that area seems scarce in general



I appreciate you thinking of me to help. However, with the kids, work, and prior commitments I’ve made to help friends get a bear, and the hunts I get to go just for my own pure enjoyment, my bow season will be stretched pretty thin. That said, there’s several generations worth of knowledge and experience in this forum. More intel here to learn how to hunt GA bears than anywhere else I’ve ever seen. Feel free to PM me places and sign you’ve found and I’ll help however I can. Be careful as my words may jinx you, and you may find doing the opposite of what I suggest will find you more successful!

Probably the best two hints I feel comfortable telling on the WWW is Swallow Creek and Chestatee WMA’s. I would argue those are the best two bear kept secrets today. They barely get hunted...

Ok one more secret... when you kill your first bear, Killer Kyle will make a good dragging partner.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 6, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> I appreciate you thinking of me to help. However, with the kids, work, and prior commitments I’ve made to help friends get a bear, and the hunts I get to go just for my own pure enjoyment, my bow season will be stretched pretty thin. That said, there’s several generations worth of knowledge and experience in this forum. More intel here to learn how to hunt GA bears than anywhere else I’ve ever seen. Feel free to PM me places and sign you’ve found and I’ll help however I can. Be careful as my words may jinx you, and you may find doing the opposite of what I suggest will find you more successful!
> 
> Probably the best two hints I feel comfortable telling on the WWW is Swallow Creek and Chestatee WMA’s. I would argue those are the best two bear kept secrets today. They barely get hunted...
> 
> Ok one more secret... when you kill your first bear, Killer Kyle will make a good dragging partner.


I help friends drag for $80.00 and $120.00 for people I don't know. Its amazing how few requests you get once you start charging!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 10, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> I help friends drag for $80.00 and $120.00 for people I don't know. Its amazing how few requests you get once you start charging!


I appreciate any help I can get out here guys your always welcome at my camp appreciate the advice and I will or only be up by myself this year so I might take you up on that


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 11, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> I appreciate any help I can get out here guys your always welcome at my camp appreciate the advice and I will or only be up by myself this year so I might take you up on that


I was totally kidding man! I'd never charge somebody to help them drag!!!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 11, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> I appreciate any help I can get out here guys your always welcome at my camp appreciate the advice and I will or only be up by myself this year so I might take you up on that


I’m gonna be at Chestatee with a few friends camping (probably at Dockery Lake) during the mid Dec hunt. Pretty sure you wanna target bears as early in the season as possible, but if you wanna throw a tent up you’ll be welcome to join us.  The mid December hunt is the best time for deer up there. We saw a decent bit of bear sign last year and ran into another’s hunter that caught a fleeting glimpse of a bear in a ridge.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks  I really appreciate it and I'm up for a drag well not a drag I have a cart so just sayin you need help I'm in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> Thanks  I really appreciate it and I'm up for a drag well not a drag I have a cart so just sayin you need help I'm in



Helped a friend once with a small bear on a cart.   It still was a lot of effort getting the cart over logs, uneven ground, and just keeping the bear from rolling off the cart.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh I know I've brought some nice deer out and multiple stacked up at once it's a task no matter what. We love it anyways and ratchet straps work nicely to keep em secure


----------

